# Kindle registered on Amazon, but not on Kindle



## whero (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all
So, I just received my Kindle today. I have connected to my home WiFi network, but am having problems registering. I have already emailed Amazon's Kindle support people, but it doesn't hurt to look for help in more than one place, right?

The User's Guide says "_check the top left corner of the screen to see if your Amazon name (the same one you see when you are shopping on Amazon) is shown. If it says "My Kindle" instead of your Amazon account name, you need to register your Kindle_". Mine says "My Kindle", so it thinks it's *not* registered.

If I try to register from the Kindle by selecting Settings > Register, I enter my Amazon account email address and password, and select Connect, but then get the message "_Your Kindle is unable to connect at this time. Please make sure you are within wireless range and try again. If this problem persists, please restart your Kindle from the Menu in Settings and try again._" I am connected to my home network (I have used the web browser under Menu > Experimental and successfully accessed several websites on the Kindle), I have 5 out of 5 bars showing for signal strength, and I've restarted the Kindle several times, but just get the same problem all the time.

So I went to register on the Amazon website under Manage Your Kindle > Register a Kindle, but here it shows that my Kindle is *already* registered. So Amazon thinks the Kindle *is* registered, but the Kindle thinks it *is not* registered. How do I get the two thinking the same thing, and connect OK so I can browse the internet, buy books, etc.? Do I have to deregister the Kindle on Amazon? Will I then be able to register via the Kindle?

By the way, I'm in New Zealand so don't really want to phone Amazon if I can help it. And I managed to connect and register my wife's Kindle, that arrived a few weeks ago, without any problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle needs to connect to know that it's registered. . . . you might try doing a restart; sometimes that clears things out. You can do it via the software: menu/settings/menu/restart. If that doesn't work, try a hard restart by holding the switch for 30-40 seconds until the device restarts. . .there's an FAQ entry in a 'sticky' here at the top of this board that has more details. There is also some more information about WiFi connection problems. Here's a link to the topic list: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,73465.msg1181463.html#msg1181463


----------



## whero (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi Ann
Thanks for the reply.  I know I was definately connected to my home wireless network.  I assume though that there a difference between my being connected to my WiFi and the Kindle itself actually connecting to Whispernet?  I have restarted the Kindle about a dozen times.

Amazon came back and told me that my wireless wasn't turned on (it was) and that I should register on Manage Your Kindle (it already is - it's the Kindle itself that doesn't think it's registered) so they obviously didn't actually read my email...

I'll read the sticky on wireless problems and let you know how it goes from there...


----------



## screwballl (Jan 4, 2011)

Ones of the first things I did was rename mine to "Mikes Kindle" and the next time the Kindle synced via wifi, it picked up the name and was activated and working properly.

Only problem I see for you may be since you are overseas and may need a manual activation by calling Amazon.


----------



## bulrush (Aug 14, 2011)

These are the steps you should take: 
- Go to the Amazon.com website and register your Kindle. 

- Go to a place where wifi is turned on. Turn on your Kindle, and turn on the Kindle wifi. You need at least 1 or 2 black bars in the upper right of the Kindle screen to ensure you are connected to wifi. All gray bars means you are not connected.

- The Kindle shouls sync and update itself.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Since it's obvious your wi-fi is working, you could try doing a 'sync and check for items'  (press menu on the home screen) and see if the kindle will connect to Amazon that way.


----------

